# Spiritual Fasting?



## satz (Aug 12, 2006)

What do you think of the idea of going on a 'spiritual fast' as described here;

http://members.tripod.com/puritan55/id59.htm

Biblical? Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> What do you think of the idea of going on a 'spiritual fast' as described here;
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/puritan55/id59.htm
> ...



I like the idea, but some of it sounds a little "forced". I have done a similar thing a time or two, but not thinking of it as a "fast". I must say that I think it help me focus on God in a better way. I think with a few personal modifications this can be a beneficial endeavor.


----------

